# Hey, all you heavy lyfters! What does this mean?



## Rubyson&sme (Dec 1, 2014)

I have some questions since I have switched to Lyft only.

1) What is with the partial hours? *










































*The only times that I didn't have the app. on was when I switched over to the rider app. to check drivers loc? I was trying for the 30 hr. 10 peak hour bonus, but I was shorted minutes in some hrs. I know I didn't drive enough peak hrs. I needed 2 and there was only one avail on Sunday. What causes the short hours, is it because I use 1 phone and shut off the driver app to check the rider app? How do I remedy this? Do you in truth have to drive 30"+" hrs and 10"+" peak hrs to get credit for the 30/10? 
2) When I get the call to pick some one up and have arrived at the pin location, I can't find them or see them, so I indicate I have arrived, when it asked have you arrived? Yes. Are you sure? Yes. And then the clock starts!?! What the heck???!!!!???? There is no pause on screen with a "have you picked up the rider yet?"or "Are you sure you are ready to start the trip?" kind of deal, what gives? I mean, I must be an idiot or something, riders probably complained that I started the trip early because they're not in the car. What did I do wrong? I know there has to be a simple answer to this that this simpleton is not seeing. What is it?
3) I did not have a driver rating until Sat. it was "still pending". When I got my first rating I was 4.6! What the heck! I've only been driving lyft for a week! And I'm fairly sure its not my breath or body odor. What the Ford Uecker Cadillac Kaleidoscope am I doing wrong?
Any help/suggestions would be greatly appreciated, thanks. Dufus, I mean, Rube.


----------



## movinglotus (Nov 1, 2014)

HEY NOOB, TAKE A BREATH!! (lol i just always wanted to say that lmao)


----------



## movinglotus (Nov 1, 2014)

Seriously,
1) Stay logged in, logging in and out will give you that partially thing you are showing

2) Don’t click arrived until you see the person. Sometimes peoples pins are dropped in the wrong location. Lol I once had one actually in a LAKE then the rider called to give me real directions. You can cancel as a no show and collect $5 if its too hard. I will call them to check the location, but if you have to PUT MY PANTS ON, I am starting the ride. 

3) What you are doing wrong? Well you agreed to be judged on a total incoherent abstract system of judgment.

See, this whole thing is your fault. Lol


----------



## Crownan (Jul 28, 2014)

1. Yes it's 30/10. They count every minute. You were off the driver app for the period indicated. You are too lax with your time on-line and off-line. But still, every minute adds up. So you need 30 x 60 = 1800 minutes for the first part of the guarantee. I hope you can figure out the 600 minutes of Prime Time required.

2. Once you are more experienced as a Driver, you will know where the "pin" should be. I.E. if the pin is pointed to some deserted street at 2 a.m. it probably means the pickup is at the bar just a few blocks South or whatever. Until you get this kind of experience, you should always call if you have arrived at the pin and there is nothing there.

3. There are so many videos about being a successful driver. Very little has to do with offering amenities, but rather how you present yourself and your vehicle. I'm sorry, but many people don't have the personality to be a 5* driver right at the start. And often their levels of "cleanliness" do not match other people's expectations. I would advise you obsess over the latter and STFU and drive until you get a better feel for passengers.

@painfreepc offers these tips in the signature. Take them to heart, they are very good tips!

11 year driving taxi in the IE, As of 10.26.14 I am now a uber driver.
My Advice for new drivers (take it or leave it):
1. Keep windows clean at all times and Always offer the front seat (keep it clear of personal items),
2. Greet the client say "Hello, thank you for using uber/lyft. - 3. Get out of car if possible, Do this for your heath not just to assistant clients,
4. Open door(s), Offer to load items, Offer personal assistant, Close doors, - 5. Ask if they wish to point the way or use GPS,
6. Ask if they have favorite xm music station or offer direct audio imput, - 7. If rider calls, text or gets in car complaining about anything, just cancel and uber on,
8. Only allow passenger to seat behind you if all other seats are taken, - 9. Do not knock on doors or walk women to door, boyfriends and husbands may think you are the other guy,
10. Do not deliver packages, this is bad news for a lot of reasons. - 11. do not call clients unless really needed, it's annoying,
12. Don't give a drunk man's woman too much attention, - After all that, S.T.F.U. and Drive. ("s.t.f.u. and drive" is my transportation motto)

Especially, S.T.F.U. and Drive!


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

Lyft ' platform is definitely different. One minute after you hit arrive, the clock automatically starts. I've only had one real issue with that early on. You can still cancel the ride if there's a problem with the pax. If after three minutes they don't show, you can no-them for the fee.

Rating is displayed after 20 rated fares. Mine suck ed at first too...4.64, but now up to 4.95 with 170 rides. Your rate will climb quickly with majority 5*'s. Lyft will go off the most recent 100 ratings for your average.


----------



## Crownan (Jul 28, 2014)

ChrisInABQ said:


> Lyft ' platform is definitely different. One minute after you hit arrive, the clock automatically starts. I've only had one real issue with that early on. You can still cancel the ride if there's a problem with the pax. If after three minutes they don't show, you can no-them for the fee.


It's 3 minutes after selecting "Arrived" that the ride starts. You should only do this if you are sure of where you are. Just because the pin may be a block away either because of user error or a P.O.S. phone with crap GPS does not matter to the customer. IT WILL BE YOUR FAULT. Accept it, or accept lower ratings. You can only cancel and receive the the no-show fee if you have a) Waited 5 minutes after the ride has started and, b) called the customer after the ride has started. Even then, it's kind of iffy. Don't be a dick and do your best. Other Drivers are dicks. Don't be one of them.


----------



## Crownan (Jul 28, 2014)

If I were to add anything to the @painfreepc tips it would be this. Most rear view mirrors today offer a simple method to switch it from day to night mode. Always have it in night mode. You can still see emergency lights (the cop pulling you over) but you are never creepily looking at the PAX in the back seat. They are much more comfortable staring at the back of your head then your bug eyes in the rear view mirror!


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Crownan said:


> @painfreepc offers these tips in the signature. Take them to heart, they are very good tips!
> 
> 11 year driving taxi in the IE, As of 10.26.14 I am now a uber driver.
> My Advice for new drivers (take it or leave it):
> ...


Regarding the STFU, he is talking about LYFT not UBER. LYFT passengers on the whole want a more talkative driver, one willing to engage and instigate. There is simply no way that is not true. IS that every single passenger at all times, obviously no. Then when you read they do not want much talk you stfu. With UBER it is more like STFU until you read they want to talk. At least that is what my LYFT 4.99 (and I know who dinged me on my 90th ride too! grrrr) leads me to believe versus 4.78 UBER. Though that UBER was a climb up from 3.55 after 5 rides! LOL I blame the ride 3 drunk gal who I picked up at an AA meeting who misstarred me, and it may have been "have a good night guys" to the 2 gay women. I certainly did not mean anything or think about it until I saw my NOOB ratings and I said HMMM!


----------



## Crownan (Jul 28, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> Regarding the STFU, he is talking about LYFT not UBER. LYFT passengers on the whole want a more talkative driver, one willing to engage and instigate. There is simply no way that is not true. IS that every single passenger at all times, obviously no. Then when you read they do not want much talk you stfu. With UBER it is more like STFU until you read they want to talk. At least that is what my LYFT 4.99 (and I know who dinged me on my 90th ride too! grrrr) leads me to believe versus 4.78 UBER. Though that UBER was a climb up from 3.55 after 5 rides! LOL I blame the ride 3 drunk gal who I picked up at an AA meeting who misstarred me, and it may have been "have a good night guys" to the 2 gay women. I certainly did not mean anything or think about it until I saw my NOOB ratings and I said HMMM!


I guess if you had read rather than replied, you would understand that I meant a lot of first time drivers don't know how to engage with clients. Yes, LYFT is about community. For the drivers anyway. Often you get Uber riders that just took Lyft because they were cheaper or they had a credit. If you try this fist bumping thing with them they get ticked off. Saying you should push the Lyft philosophy on every rider is stupid and shows you as an inexperienced driver. It takes time for most drivers to recognize their customers and provide the experience they expect. Throwing up a Fist-Bump willy nilly will often net you more 4* than 5*.

That is my experience talking. Others may be different!

Tip for new drivers: I get out and open BOTH the front and rear doors. Depending on where the client sits is my first indication of what they expect. Try it!


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Crownan said:


> I guess if you had read rather than replied, you would understand that I meant a lot of first time drivers don't know how to engage with clients. Yes, LYFT is about community. For the drivers anyway. Often you get Uber riders that just took Lyft because they were cheaper or they had a credit. If you try this fist bumping thing with them they get ticked off. Saying you should push the Lyft philosophy on every rider is stupid and shows you as an inexperienced driver. It takes time for most drivers to recognize their customers and provide the experience they expect. Throwing up a Fist-Bump willy nilly will often net you more 4* than 5*.
> 
> That is my experience talking. Others may be different!


If you would have read you would have seen I was not pushing the LYFT philosophy. but I was noting a difference in most riders of the 2 platforms. I would not say 500 plus UBER rides or 119 LYFT rides with 118 5's and 1 4 is an
in experienced driver. I was not really responding to you anyway, but to somebody elses rules you obviously take to heart. Only 1 fist bump so far. And I have never met another LYFT driver, only a few Mentees.


----------



## Crownan (Jul 28, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> If you would have read you would have seen I was not pushing the LYFT philosophy. but I was noting a difference in most riders of the 2 platforms. I would not say 500 plus UBER rides or 119 LYFT rides with 118 5's and 1 4 is an
> in experienced driver. I was not really responding to you anyway, but to somebody elses rules you obviously take to heart. Only 1 fist bump so far. And I have never met another LYFT driver, only a few Mentees.


OK! LOL!


----------



## Rubyson&sme (Dec 1, 2014)

movinglotus said:


> Seriously,
> 1) Stay logged in, logging in and out will give you that partially thing you are showing
> 
> 2) Don't click arrived until you see the person. Sometimes peoples pins are dropped in the wrong location. Lol I once had one actually in a LAKE then the rider called to give me real directions. You can cancel as a no show and collect $5 if its too hard. I will call them to check the location, but if you have to PUT MY PANTS ON, I am starting the ride.
> ...


Thanks for the input...The lotus flower is grace and beauty without want for scorn nor the audacity for its kinsmen----Wladslaw


----------



## Rubyson&sme (Dec 1, 2014)

Crownan said:


> 1. Yes it's 30/10. They count every minute. You were off the driver app for the period indicated. You are too lax with your time on-line and off-line. But still, every minute adds up. So you need 30 x 60 = 1800 minutes for the first part of the guarantee. I hope you can figure out the 600 minutes of Prime Time required.
> 
> 2. Once you are more experienced as a Driver, you will know where the "pin" should be. I.E. if the pin is pointed to some deserted street at 2 a.m. it probably means the pickup is at the bar just a few blocks South or whatever. Until you get this kind of experience, you should always call if you have arrived at the pin and there is nothing there.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for your input Crownan, it is most helpful.


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

Crownan said:


> It's 3 minutes after selecting "Arrived" that the ride starts. You should only do this if you are sure of where you are. Just because the pin may be a block away either because of user error or a P.O.S. phone with crap GPS does not matter to the customer. IT WILL BE YOUR FAULT. Accept it, or accept lower ratings. You can only cancel and receive the the no-show fee if you have a) Waited 5 minutes after the ride has started and, b) called the customer after the ride has started. Even then, it's kind of iffy. Don't be a dick and do your best. Other Drivers are dicks. Don't be one of them.


My bad...excuse me for quoting the Lyft website. Try out https://www.lyft.com/drive/help/article/1646178. It states, "After one minute, the ride will automatically start. This is to make sure you're fairly compensated for time spent waiting for your passenger." Maybe they've changed this practice and haven't updated their FAQ's.

Maybe another mistake in the Lyft FAQ's on https://www.lyft.com/drive/help/article/1360881, where it states "If you have tapped to arrive, attempted to call the passenger, and have waited at least three minutes at the passenger's pickup location. At that point, you can cancel the ride as a no-show and select 'charge passenger'."


----------



## Crownan (Jul 28, 2014)

ChrisInABQ said:


> My bad...excuse me for quoting the Lyft website. Try out https://www.lyft.com/drive/help/article/1646178. It states, "After one minute, the ride will automatically start. This is to make sure you're fairly compensated for time spent waiting for your passenger." Maybe they've changed this practice and haven't updated their FAQ's.
> 
> Maybe another mistake in the Lyft FAQ's on https://www.lyft.com/drive/help/article/1360881, where it states "If you have tapped to arrive, attempted to call the passenger, and have waited at least three minutes at the passenger's pickup location. At that point, you can cancel the ride as a no-show and select 'charge passenger'."


No, I apologize. I must not be not as up to date on the official policies as I thought. Even though, in the field, it doesn't seem to be same as outlined in your sources!


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Crownan said:


> 1. Yes it's 30/10. They count every minute. You were off the driver app for the period indicated. You are too lax with your time on-line and off-line. But still, every minute adds up. So you need 30 x 60 = 1800 minutes for the first part of the guarantee. I hope you can figure out the 600 minutes of Prime Time required.
> 
> 2. Once you are more experienced as a Driver, you will know where the "pin" should be. I.E. if the pin is pointed to some deserted street at 2 a.m. it probably means the pickup is at the bar just a few blocks South or whatever. Until you get this kind of experience, you should always call if you have arrived at the pin and there is nothing there.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the kind words,
Best thing you can do to keep your rating up is get your ass out of the car, especially if it's a group of people being dropped off at home, before you stop make sure all doors are unlocked, do not end trip after you stop car as this may not be the final stop (you also stop the insurance when you end the trip), do not sit in your seat like a beached whale, get and open all doors, check for passengers belonging, ask passengers to check if they have wallets and cellphones, all ways say "thanks for using uber" and "have a good evening" *never ever say "have a good morning" when dropping clients after a night of partying, you a reminding them that it's a new day.*


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

Crownan said:


> No, I apologize. I must not be not as up to date on the official policies as I thought. Even though, in the field, it doesn't seem to be same as outlined in your sources!


I've been stiffed on the cancellation fee on "no-shows" twice that I can think of, and been paid out no more than 10 times. Early on, I had a lot of cancels and never seemed to get paid for them, but it seems like Lyft if being pretty consistent here on getting the $5 on the summary.

As a note, I don't like that the meter starts at one minute because I got burned in my first week with a 1* from a guy who was absolutely pissed. If I feel at all that the pin is in the wrong place, I send a text to verify the address before pressing "Tap to Arrive". If I don't here back in a minute or so, I press "Arrive" and start the 3 minutes (which is actually 4 minutes for me to make sure I'm in their window).


----------



## Rubyson&sme (Dec 1, 2014)

Thanks to you all, for the great advice and input. I was certain all the answers were right here with you girls and guys. And I'm never afraid to "look a fool" to improve and correct my actions. Plus it might benefit others as well as myself. 








It never hurts to STOP, what you're doing and question it, before it really hurts you.
Thanks again, Rube


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Crownan said:


> If I were to add anything to the @painfreepc tips it would be this. Most rear view mirrors today offer a simple method to switch it from day to night mode. Always have it in night mode. You can still see emergency lights (the cop pulling you over) but you are never creepily looking at the PAX in the back seat. They are much more comfortable staring at the back of your head then your bug eyes in the rear view mirror!


I totally disagree about the rearview mirror, we are not limo drivers and the people in the back seat are not VIP clients, I have the extended wide rearview mirror attachment and baby mirrors in the left and right upper corners of the front wondow, my safety comes first.


----------

